# Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!



## CityCobra (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung bzw. Euren Rat hören ob Ihr Euer Bankirai Holz ölt/imprägniert, oder es einfach vergrauen lässt?
Welcher Zustand gefällt Euch optisch besser, und hat das Ölen oder Imprägnieren irgendwelche Vorteile für das Holz, z.B. im Bezug auf längere Haltbarkeit, Rissbildung, Schutz vor Schmutz und Flecken etc.?

Ich habe meine Bankirai-Terrassen vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Entgrauer behandelt, und überlege nun das Holz mit einem speziellen pigmentierten Mittel zu behandeln, welches das Bankirai über einen längeren Zeitraum vor UV-Strahlung und damit verbundener Vergrauung schützen soll.
Rein optisch gesehen gefällt mir persönlich dieser "frische" Look besser, aber da ich auch etwas pflegefaul bin, würde ich es ebenfalls begrüßen wenn ich wenig Arbeit und Pflege mit dem Bankirai habe.

Was macht Ihr mit Eurem Bankirai, einfach vergrauen lassen oder ölt Ihr es, und falls ja womit?
Ich habe von Jemand den Tipp bekommen das Bankirai einfach mit normalen Olivenöl zu behandeln, dass würde z.B. in südlichen Ländern schon seit Jahren so gemacht.
Habt Ihr schon mal was darüber gehört, und wie gut oder schlecht ist diese Idee?
Es wäre natürlich eine einfache und günstige Art sein Holz zu behandeln.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Meinungen und Hilfe! 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Servus Marc

Ich hatte zwar Lärche als Terrassen-Holz am Ex-ST

 

aber habe es nie behandelt , wegen .....


> .... aber da ich auch etwas pflegefaul bin ....



Auch dachte ich das selbst die natürlichsten Pflegemittel nicht gut fürs Wasser sind.


----------



## Eugen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Auch ich habe nur Lärche, unbehandelt.
Die wurde bis jetzt alle 4 Jahre (immer vor dem TT  ) mit nem Hochdruckreiniger abgespritzt.
Das wars dann auch.

 Triffst du eigentlich auch Entscheidungen, ohne vorher im Forum zu fragen


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Mein Steg ist aus unbehandeltem Bankirai, weil mir die natürlich gealterte Farbe besser gefällt und meiner Meinung auch viel besser zu einem Teich passt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Nabend Marc,

unseren Steg am Teich haben wir bisher auch in Ehren ergrauen lassen... 

Haben uns jetzt eine kleine Terrasse aus Bangkirai angelegt und die werden wir demnächst mit Bond*x-Bangkirai-Öl behandeln. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefällt mir die frische, hell- bis rotbraune Farbe des Holzes besser als das unbehandelte, ergraute Holz.  - Das Ölen soll auf jeden Fall die Haltbarkeit verlängern und auch gut schützen vor Feuchtigkeit etc. 
Im Testbericht gut abgeschnitten - ist aber nichts für Holz, welches sich direkt am Teich befindet, da gefährdend für Wasserorganismen.

Werde mal berichten, wie das Holz danach und wie lange schön aussieht.


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

Bankirai eine der am problematischsten Holzarten die es gibt, gefolgt von sibirischer Lärche. Rein aus ökologischen Gründen sollte man davon die Finger lassen. Darüber hinaus kam in den letzten Jahren fast nur noch schlechte Qualität in den Handel. Bankirai ist auch keine Holzart, sondern eine Oberbegriff. Unter diesem Namen dürfen viele Holzarten verkauft werden. Das nur mal am Rande.

Zum Vergrauen:
Wenn eine Holzkonstruktion richtig gebaut ist, das Wasser trocknen kann und der konstruktive Holzschutz berücksichtigt wird, braucht man keinen Holzschutz. Die meisten Holzöle sind auch nur für die Optik. Ein echter Holzschutz wäre ein pilzhemmendes Mittel. Bei Bankirai, das in der höchsten Resistenzklasse angesiedelt ist, bedarf es keines zusätzlichen Schutzes. Übrigens blutet Bankirai gerne aus, das ablaufende Wasser ist dann entsprechend verfärbt und hinterläßt Flecken.

Zum Olivenöl:
Laßt bitte die Finger davon. Der Sinn und Zweck eines Holzöles ist, dass es abbindet. Es dringt zum einen in die Poren ein und wird dort fest, zum Anderen bildet es auch einen Schutzfilm auf der Oberfläche. Es gibt aber in erster Line nur drei aushärtende Öle: Tungöl, Walnussöl und Leinöl. Alle anderen Pflanzenöle dringen zwar ein, werden aber nicht fest. Sie können sogar ranzig werden und schimmeln.

Zum hchdruckreiniger:
Das ist das schlechteste überhaupt. Damit entfernt man die oberste Schicht die entweder durch das Vergrauen eine Patina gebildet hat und somit einen natürlichen Schtz bietet, oder man nimmt die Oberflächenbehandlung runter. Der Effekt ist der gleiche wie bei Waschbeton, den man so behandelt. Die Oberfläche wird Offenporig und der Scmutz kann sich noch schneller festsetzen. Besser ist der Einsatz einer nicht zu festen Bürste und Schmier- bzw. Kernseife.

Ich habe meine Terasse und auch andere Außenkonstruktionen aus einheimischer __ Douglasie gebaut. Diese habe ich dre mal mit eingefärbtem Leinölfirnis behandelt. Das ist im Grunde nur leinölfirns, dem man Pigmente zusetzt. Kann man problemlos selbst herstellen. Es ist ungiftig und sehr preiswert. Durch die Pigmente verlangsamt man die Vergrauung, stoppt sie aber nicht. Meine Terasse ist nun recht stark nachgedunkelt und sieht "Benutzt" aus, aber nicht gammelig.

Ein Adirondak Chair, den ich vor vier Jahren aus Douglasie gebaut habe, ist mittlerweile sehr schön silbergrau. Mir gefällt das sehr gut.

Wer etwas haben will, das immer wie neu aussieht und keine Arbeit macht, sollte die Finger von holz lassen. Das ist für diese Ansprüche das falsche Material.

Übrigens vergrauen auch Holzwerkstoffe wie WPC, nur halt sehr langsam.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Servus Heiko

Dann habe ich ja mit meinem "nixtun" genau das richtige gemacht  bei meiner heimischen Lärche.

Und alle die, so wie ich, nicht wußten was ein "Adirondak Chair" ist .....
Hier ein Link ....

Es ist gut einen Holzfachmann an Bord zu haben


----------



## Suse (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

N´abend,
unsere Terrasse wird in den nächsten Tagen mit "karamelisierter heimischer Buche" schön gemacht.
Die Bankirai-Geschichte gefällt mir schon wegen der "Gewinnung" nicht.
Unsere Buche ist bei der Lieferung schon das erste Mal geöl und schokobraun (Zartbitter mind. 80%), 
anschließend können wir es ölen, oder ersilbern lassen.
In jedem Fall sind 25 Jahre Garantie drauf und das direkt vom Sägewerk hier in der Nähe.
Ich bin begeistert.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es silber werden wird, weil wir auch nicht so die 
Pflegefanatiker sind.


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,


Digicat schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja mit meinem "nixtun" genau das richtige gemacht  bei meiner heimischen Lärche.


Richtig oder falsch kann man da nicht sagen. Du nutzt deine Zeit halt lieber mit anderen Tätigkeiten, als mit Schmirgeln und Streichen.


Digicat schrieb:


> Und alle die, so wie ich, nicht wußten was ein "Adirondak Chair" ist .....
> Hier ein Link ....


Und hier ein Bild von meinem in silbergrau:
Medium 5335 anzeigen
Und das ist die vergraute Terrasse:
Medium 5336 anzeigen


Suse schrieb:


> unsere Terrasse wird in den nächsten Tagen mit "karamelisierter heimischer Buche" schön gemacht.


Ich nehme sehr gerne Thermobuche zum Möbelbau, da es keine einheimischen, dunklen Hölzer gibt, ist das eine tolle alternative zu Tropenholz.

Es gibt ja inzwischen verschiedene Möglichkeiten einheimische Hölzer resistenter zu machen. Leider sind diese mit recht hohen Energiekosten verbunden, was auch den Preis in die Höhe treibt. Für einen Kubmeter Thermobuche bekommt man auch die gleiche Menge Eiche. Robinie ist sogar noch günstiger.

Also es gibt genug Alternativen zu Bankirai, die sich auch besser verarbeiten lassen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## vomfeinsten (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo.

Von Robinie würde ich abraten. Auch wenn sie gegenüber Eiche etwas bessere Resistenzwerte besitzt.
Nicht nur in der Borke wie oft und gerne von Holzhändlern behauptet,  ist das Holz mit mit toxischen Bestandteilen belastet, welche sich beim natürlichen Schwind- & Trocknungsverlauf auswaschen.
Für Außenanwendungen, wo man z.B. barfuß mit dem Holz in Kontakt kommt, würde ich zu Eiche raten. 
Einheimische Nadelhölzer sind für dauerhafte Außenanwendungen nur wenig bis mäßig resistent.

Einziges bezahlbares heimisches Holz mit beständiger Resistenzklasse (2) ist Eichenholz.

Lärche/__ Douglasie (Klasse 3-4) erfüllen natürlich auch den Zweck für 10 bis 15 Jahre.

Splintholzfreie Eichendielen wird eher die nächste Generation austauschen

gruß

robsn


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Ich lass mein Holz grau werden. 
Hochdruckreiniger würd ich nicht machen, wenn mal gereinigt werden muss sind Schrubber und Bodenseife ideale Hilfsmittel. 

Nicht alle WPC Produkte vergrauen, wir haben Megawood Terrassen, die sind zig Jahre alt und immer noch nicht grau. 
Thermobuche ist sehr charmant, weil heimisch, fühlt sich doll an und sieht auch grau gut aus. 
Eiche hat den Nachteil das die Gerbsäure ggf. mit Metallen reagiert. 
Bangkirai gibts auch legal und in guter Qualität, nur dann isses eben teurer. 
Leider wird aber sehr viel illegales Bangkirai importiert . 
Es gibt aber andere (zertifizierte) Harthölzer, die ebensogut sind. z.B. Bilinga. 
Das Ölen dient bei Hölzern der Resistenzklasse 1-2 doch in erster Linie der Optik und nicht dem Holzschutz. Ich seh jedenfalls keinen Vorteil darin, wenns  durchs ölen statt 20 25 Jahre hält, ich aber im Gegenzug etliche hundert Euro für Öl ausgegeben habe. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,


vomfeinsten schrieb:


> Lärche/__ Douglasie (Klasse 3-4) erfüllen natürlich auch den Zweck für 10 bis 15 Jahre.


Ich müßte jetzt mal genau in meinen Büchern nachlesen, aber ist Lärche/ Douglasie Kern nicht besser eingestuft?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Sowohl nach der  DIN 68364 (11-1979) als auch nach der DIN EN 350-2 sind Lärche und __ Douglasie als Resistenzklasse 3-4 eingestuft. = Mäßig bis wenig dauerhaft.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo Wuzzel

ich hab an meinem Teich für den Steg __ Douglasie aus meinem eigenen Wald verwendet. Meine Gartenlaube steht schon seit ca 15 Jahren, ist etwas grau geworden, und ist aus Lärche und Douglasie. Meine Maschinenhalle steht seit ca 30 Jahren und ist seither der Witterung voll ausgesetz, ausser dass das Holz grau geworden ist, hat sich nichts geändert. 
Die Din Norm bezieht sich auf die Rohklassifizierung C, nimm einfach A Ware und du wirst sehen, dass zwischen Douglasie, Lärche und den Affenhölzern wie ich sie immer bezeichne, nach ca 20 Jahren im Freien kaum ein Unterschied besteht
Wenn man wirklich dauerhaft für die nächsten 100 Jahre was machen will, dann sollte man auf Eiche ausweichen. Die übersteht die nächsten 100 Jahre ohne Probleme

Lg Marcus


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Marcus, 
logo, wenn man den konstruktiven Holzschutz berücksichtigt, dann können Lärche Konstruktionen sehr alt werden. Also unbedingt genügend Gefälle einplanen und dauerhaften Erdkontakt vermeiden.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## holly1357 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hi,

das mit den haltbarkeiten ist alles so ne sache. ich hab auch 30mm __ douglasie dielen. 

die unterkonstruktion sind douglasie balken, 140x80. eigentlich für die ewigkeit gebaut.

aber ist nicht. die terasse ist 5 jahre alt. und alles gammelt. die balken sind schon auf 3 cm eingefault, und manche dielen sind nicht mehr trittfest.

wir haben ne holzprobe ins holzlabor nach rosenheim geschickt, und dabei kam raus, das das von einem ganz seltenen pilz erzeugt wurde. der aber schon im baum existiert hat.

mal sehen wie das jetzt weitergeht. ob der holzhändler das holz austauscht...

geht ja doch um 40 m². sind auch rund 2m³ holz.

gruß holly


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



holly1357 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie das jetzt weitergeht. ob der holzhändler das holz austauscht...



Das wäre aber reine Kulanz denke ich. Ich drück mal die Daumen das Du Glück hast. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Testpilot (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bankirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Wir haben eine 40 M² Bangkirai Terasse und wir haben diese auch vor zwei Jahren mal mit Öl behandelt. Das mach ich aber nie wieder!
1) Das Zeug kostete über 50 Euro die Kanne, ich brauchte zwei davon .
2) Das Zeug wollte und wollte nicht trocknen.
3) Nach einem Jahr hätte ich das noch einmal machen müssen da von dem
Anstrich nichts mehr zu sehen war.

Letztendlich ist unsere Terasse jetzt grau und das ist auch gut so.
Der HAltbarkeit tut das keinen Abbruch, vorausgesetzt man hat die richtig gebaut )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HKL (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Moin!

Wie schon von einem meiner Vorschreiber geschrieben: Unter Bangkirai gibt es die verschiedensten Hölzer. Einmal vom Thema Tropenholz ganz abgesehen, wirst Du erst nach 1-2 Jahren feststellen was für eine Qualität Du bekommst. Unabhängig vom Ölen oder nicht. In den Ausstellungen bei den Händlern wird 1A-Ware verbaut. Die wird einmal geölt und sieht auch nach 5 Jahren noch gut aus. Welches Holz Du aber tatsächlich bekommst, weißt Du nicht. Habe selbst meinen Filterbau mit Fertig-Bangkirai-Parkett-Fliesen umbaut, nach knapp 2 Jahren kommt das erste Holz krumm und schief hoch. Trotz (letzter) Ölung. Habe allerdings den Vorteil, daß ich in dem verkaufenden Betrieb arbeite. Das gibt dann eine ganz andere Position bei der Raklamationsbehandlung gegenüber dem Lieferanten.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Servus!

Ich lese mich gerade hier durch zum Thema:

http://www.holzfragen.de/seiten/vergrauung.html

http://holzfragen.de//bilder2/info_holz_aussenbereich.pdf

Wenn ich das nun alles richtig verstanden habe, bedarf Bangkirai keiner besonderen Pflege, sondern das Ölen oder Imprägnieren dient allenfalls nur der Optik?
Wobei ich mir immer noch die Frage stelle, ob eine spezielle Behandlung das Holz nicht auch vor Rissen, Flecken etc. schützt und die Widerstandsfähigkeit noch verstärkt? 
Mir geht es nicht darum ein paar Euros zu sparen, denn das wäre mir der Garten wert, aber hier geht es wohl um ein scheinbar sehr kontroverses Thema was auch die ständig wechselnden Umfrageergebnisse zeigen.
Am Anfang meines Threads hatte fast jeder für die natürlich Vergrauung abgestimmt, und plötzlich hatten wir wieder einen Gleichstand.

Sorry, aber ich bin noch immer leicht verunsichert was das Thema betrifft.
Wenn ich das Bangkirai nun mit einem pigmentierten Mittel behandel, habe ich die Befürchtung das sich der Farbton zu stark verändert und später nach der Trocknung "unpassend" aussieht.
Ich will ja nichts verschlimmbessern, und wenn ich nach dem Streichen feststellen sollte das es mir optisch so nicht gefällt, ist der "Schaden" so schnell und einfach nicht wieder rückgängig zu machen.

Zur Zeit und nach dem Entgrauen haben meine Holzdecks nun folgenden Optik, die wie ich finde auch gut zum Rest der Gartens und den Wegen passt:


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,


CityCobra schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nun alles richtig verstanden habe, bedarf Bangkirai keiner besonderen Pflege, sondern das Ölen oder Imprägnieren dient allenfalls nur der Optik?


Ölen und Imprägnieren sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Da kommt es im einzelnen auf das gewählte Mittel an.


CityCobra schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir immer noch die Frage stelle, ob eine spezielle Behandlung das Holz nicht auch vor Rissen, Flecken etc. schützt und die Widerstandsfähigkeit noch verstärkt?


Vor rissen schützt kein solches Mittel. Vor Flecken nur bedingt, wenn du einen Anstrich aufbringst, der eine dünne Schicht AUF dem Holz bildet, was sich aber nunmal auch schnell abnutzen wird. Die Wiederstandsfähigkeit z.B. gegen Pilze brauchst du nicht zu erhöhen, da das Holz ausreichend resistent ist. Gegen mechanische Beanspruchung kannst du das Holz nicht durch einen Anstrich schützen.


CityCobra schrieb:


> Zur Zeit und nach dem Entgrauen haben meine Holzdecks nun folgenden Optik, die wie ich finde auch gut zum Rest der Gartens und den Wegen passt:



Du solltest mit diesen Mitteln so nahe am Teichwasser seht vorsichtig sein. auch wenn du beim Auftragen darauf achtest, dass nichts ins Wasser kommt, der nächste Regen kann die Chemie in den Teich spülen. Schau mal nach was da alles drin ist (Wasserstoffperoxyd ist oft drin) und welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen vorgeschrieben sind. Ich habe ein einziges mal mit einem solchen Mittel gearbeitet. Es reizte die Haut und die Augen. 

Ich bin immer noch für natüliches vergrauen, Leinölfirnis und natürliche Pigmente, mehr nicht.

Gruß

Heiko

P.S. Die Holzdeks sehen gut aus. Die Form gefällt mir sehr. In Grau würden sie deinem Garten aber auch gut stehen.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Du solltest mit diesen Mitteln so nahe am Teichwasser seht vorsichtig sein. auch wenn du beim Auftragen darauf achtest, dass nichts ins Wasser kommt, der nächste Regen kann die Chemie in den Teich spülen.
> Schau mal nach was da alles drin ist (Wasserstoffperoxyd ist oft drin) und welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen vorgeschrieben sind. Ich habe ein einziges mal mit einem solchen Mittel gearbeitet. Es reizte die Haut und die Augen.


Das Produkt welches ich einsetzen wollte enthält z.B. Propiconazol.
Keine Ahnung wie gefährlich das nun genau ist für die Fauna u. Flora. 
Es geht dabei um folgendes Produkt:

http://www.innoskins.de/owatrol2008/downloads/daten/Aquadecksflyer.pdf

Ein Sicherheitsdatenblatt habe ich noch nicht gefunden.



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch für natürliches vergrauen, Leinölfirnis und natürliche Pigmente, mehr nicht.
> 
> P.S. Die Holzdeks sehen gut aus. Die Form gefällt mir sehr. In Grau würden sie deinem Garten aber auch gut stehen.


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment! Freut mich das es Dir auch gefällt. 
Aber würde denn etwas dagegen sprechen zumindest ab und zu einen Holz-Entgrauer einzusetzen, um eine verstärkte Vergrauung des Holzes zu verhindern, 
oder sollte man darauf völlig verzichten wenn man sich dazu entschlossen hat sein Holz vergrauen zu lassen?


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Risse entstehen am Ende oft durch zu schnelles austrocknen uebers Hirnholz.
Hier kann man hinholz z.B. mit Codrin oder einem Hirnholzwachs behandeln. Diese Produkte sind farblos. 

Die Vorteile in ggf. geringfügig verlängerter Haltbarkeit stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten des Ölens. Also ölen nur, wers aus optischen Gründen will. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## marcus18488 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

was ich auch schon mehrfach festgestellt habe, dass manche Märkte "falsche"__ Douglasie oder Lärche anpreisen. Da die meisten Leute Holzarten im geägten, also Bretterzustand nicht unterscheiden können, wird hier leider oft viel Schindluder getrieben. Wer halt Eiche für den Preis von Fichte haben will, der muss lange Suchen, oder sich eben falsch Beraten lassen

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

Ich habe meinen Steg (16*1,1m) dieses Jahr auch mit Dimensa Bankirai Öl behandelt, dieses zog auch sehr gut ein. Das Holz weisst jetzt sehr gut das Wasser ab.

Da ich gerade dabei bin eine 50m² Terasse am ende des Teiches zu bauen hätte ein grauer Steg zu einer rotbraunen Terasse auch nicht sehr schön ausgesehen.

Zum reissen / verziehen: hier sollte man das Bankirai nicht vom Baumarkt, sondern aus dem Holzfachhandel seines vertrauens kaufen. Hier ist es zwar teuerer, aber man bekommt 1A Qualität und das Holz ist um einige % trockner und verzieht sich nicht mehr. Die Enden sollte man gleich nach dem Sägen mit einem guten Mittel versiegeln, damit der Feuchtehaushalt in der Diele gleichmässig abläuft.

Nach gut 1,5 Jahren liegen die Dielen wie am ersten Tag.

Übrigens, wer sich gewundert hat das nur noch selten in den Baumarktprospekten Bankirai angeboten wird, Bankirai ist in diesem Jahr um gut 20% im Preis gestiegen und damit uninteressant für sie.

Axel


----------



## rose24861 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

wir planen unsere Terrasse zu renovieren. Wir würden einen Teil der vorhandenen hellgrauen Natursteinplatten wieder verwenden und den Rest sozusagen als Rahmen ein Tropenholz verwenden. Könnte mir ev. jemand Auskunft geben, welches Holz nach dem Vergrauen am Dunkelsten ist? Es würde zu den hellen Platten einen guten Kontrast abgeben. Wichtig wäre auch noch, dass es nicht ausblutet. Ansonsten würde die Farbe an der Mauer entlang laufen.

LG
rose24861


----------



## Dodi (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

Hallo Rose,

meiner Erfahrung nach ist es egal, welches Holz Du nimmst, es wird unbehandelt alles silbergrau.
Jedenfalls verhält es sich so mit Fichte, Kiefer und auch Bangkirai, da kann ich bei keinem der Hölzern einen farblichen Unterschied erkennen nach dem Ergrauen - ich denke daher nicht, dass es sich mit anderen Tropenhölzern anders verhält.


----------



## seerose2008 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bangkirai ölen oder vergrauen lassen? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!*

hallo 

ich muss da Redlisch rechtgeben. ausserdem kann man bankirai auch FSC zertifiziert kaufen. habe das podest an meinem teich wo sich die filteranlage darunter versteckt auch aus bankirai gebaut und anschließend 2x geölt. hierfür kann ich das bankiraiöl von osmo guten gewissens empfehlen. gibts in einem naturton und etwas abgedunkelt.  werd vllt nach meinem urlaub mal ein bild davon einstellen.


----------

